# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  sicily pics

## nnoska



----------


## nnoska



----------


## nnoska



----------


## nnoska



----------


## Dennis

Eric,

Beautiful!

What's that picture of that thing with the drain in it of?

----------


## Theresa

Great photos!  The boys are adorable.

----------


## andynap

Erik- nice shots. Good stuff. See you soon. Safe trip home.

----------


## nnoska

the thing with the drain was at villa romanian de casale, it was in the spa area either a sauna or hot tub, cool place puts pompeii to shame, the mosaics are fantastic, the buildings are great, it was a very rich romans hunting lodge&gt;

----------

